# Factory Resetting Windows - Best Way Of Retrieving VSTs and VIs?



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi,
Due to Gpu issue, it has been recommended to me that I reset windows entirely. The problem is I have so many plugins and Virtual Instruments from all over. What would be the best way to get them all back after the reset? Seems like there should be a shortcut...

Thanks


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 8, 2022)

NeonMediaKJT said:


> Hi,
> Due to Gpu issue, it has been recommended to me that I reset windows entirely. The problem is I have so many plugins and Virtual Instruments from all over. What would be the best way to get them all back after the reset? Seems like there should be a shortcut...
> 
> Thanks


You, and legions globally !!!!  🥴


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Sep 8, 2022)

Who suggested that? That’s the last resort. What’s the issue you’re having?

I suppose it also depends on how much time you want to spend.m

Do you have an image backup from before the issue? If not, after you get things sorted you should invest in at least one backup solution.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 9, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Who suggested that? That’s the last resort. What’s the issue you’re having?
> 
> I suppose it also depends on how much time you want to spend.m
> 
> Do you have an image backup from before the issue? If not, after you get things sorted you should invest in at least one backup solution.


AMD themselves... haha
I've tried all sorts. Basically the GPU crashes to a black screen, freezing my system forcing me to switch it off. Sometimes it goes to a blue screen. Every time the crash happens and i relaunch, i get an AMD wattman crash notification in their software. 

I've tried: 
- using DDU in safe mode
- Installing latest chipset drivers
- Installing latest BIOS
- deactivating Intel on-board graphics
- activating XMP profile in BIOS
- creating manual clock thresholds in AMD software
- Re-seating the GPU in another PCIE slot.
- Sending the card back to the store and having them replace it. (same issue occurred)
- I did a CPU diagnosis test.

I feel like something in my system isn't sitting right with the GPU. It's a brand new GPU as I've recently decided to upgrade. Old GPU was fine.


----------



## Sophus (Sep 9, 2022)

I had a similar problem after a Windows update, at least one blue screen every two hours. I'm pretty sure the update was the cause. It broke something. Wasn't able to get the system back running as usual and just reinstalled Windows which solved my problems.

I have all installers of my plugins backed up. If you don't have backups, you should make a list first, so you know what you need to redownload. I don't install everything at once, which would take days easily. Only if I want to use a certian plugin and it isn't already installed, I will install it. Saves a lot of time. I do the same with software like DAWs. I only install what I want to use right now.

Some companies have automated installers, like Native Instruments, iZotope, Melda, IK. With this it is very easy to reinstall all missing plugins in one go. And very often, you don't need other plugins than these.


----------



## adin (Sep 9, 2022)

You should always complete regular backups, same thing happened to me


----------



## EgM (Sep 9, 2022)

@NeonMediaKJT 
Have you tried another power supply? maybe the new GPU needs more power than your previous one


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 9, 2022)

The psu is a 750 watt Corsair. I did question that to my local computer repair store but after he had a look at it he couldn’t find anything that stood out as being conflicting.

One thing I noticed though,
The first time the local repair had it, he did something in the bios and for whatever reason that lowered my ram speed from 2400 to 2133. It then went days without crashes (just some poor performance in certain games). I had him look again and he did something in the bios a second time and when I got the pc back home, the ram was back at 2400mhz. It started to crash a lot after this. Not sure if a coincidence.

Perhaps the ram speed is causing it? I’d have to reinstall the card into my machine since I’ve put the old one back in for the time being.

I’d love to find a solution because if the card is stable I actually am happy with it.


EgM said:


> @NeonMediaKJT
> Have you tried another power supply? maybe the new GPU needs more power than your previous one


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 9, 2022)

What gpu 


Sophus said:


> I had a similar problem after a Windows update, at least one blue screen every two hours. I'm pretty sure the update was the cause. It broke something. Wasn't able to get the system back running as usual and just reinstalled Windows which solved my problems.
> 
> I have all installers of my plugins backed up. If you don't have backups, you should make a list first, so you know what you need to redownload. I don't install everything at once, which would take days easily. Only if I want to use a certian plugin and it isn't already installed, I will install it. Saves a lot of time. I do the same with software like DAWs. I only install what I want to use right now.
> 
> Some companies have automated installers, like Native Instruments, iZotope, Melda, IK. With this it is very easy to reinstall all missing plugins in one go. And very often, you don't need other plugins than these.


do you have? Just curious to see if there’sa correlation


----------



## Sophus (Sep 9, 2022)

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1660 Ti plus GTX 670. By the way, the current Nvidia drivers just freeze Kontakt on my system. I had to use earlier drivers. NI support couldn't help but at least they know this problem exists.


----------



## Evans (Sep 11, 2022)

Are these products all on the same drive as the OS? Given the concern, I assume yes... but figured it's worth the question.
I've absolutely had "repeat crash" scenarios solved by lowering RAM speed. Not sure why it's resetting itself. 
Maybe ask on a forum at AnandTech? After all, this question isn't _really_ central to the VI industry, so you'll find more subject matter expertise on another site.
If you're concerned about it being a GPU issue, do you have onboard video for your motherboard to which you could connect a display, instead? Pull out the dedicated card, try connecting directly to the motherboard, and see if it runs well. If so, at least you've found the real culprit.


----------



## NeonMediaKJT (Sep 11, 2022)

Evans said:


> Are these products all on the same drive as the OS? Given the concern, I assume yes... but figured it's worth the question.
> I've absolutely had "repeat crash" scenarios solved by lowering RAM speed. Not sure why it's resetting itself.
> Maybe ask on a forum at AnandTech? After all, this question isn't _really_ central to the VI industry, so you'll find more subject matter expertise on another site.
> If you're concerned about it being a GPU issue, do you have onboard video for your motherboard to which you could connect a display, instead? Pull out the dedicated card, try connecting directly to the motherboard, and see if it runs well. If so, at least you've found the real culprit.


I have the samples on separate SSD drives, but the plugins and vsts like EQ have scattered around on my OS drive, I think.


----------

